# Question... :(



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

I only have one spot for morels and have been getting 2-3 lbs every year... which is plenty for me...
This year Ive been going every few days due to this crazy weather and this is what happened...

Thursday NOTHING and Monday this......

















































Do they grow that fast??? 
There was only 3-4 decaying ones and usually its 2-3 lbs...will more grow? 
Also, anyone know what those orange little guys are? 

Needless to say very sad season this year for me


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Already Gone said:


>


----------

